# Irrigation system



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Installed a irrigation system for my wonderful mom and dad, truly great people that I love with all my heart and soul. I refused to take pay. 

We decided not to install heads on the sides and in the back because of a future pool and patio and such. 

But I did install a drip zone along the back property line for some fruit trees. 

I will post pics in a seconde.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Heres the pics.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

More


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Few more 
































I hand dug all that, everything, and used primer on all the joints, and that brass valve at the well head is a cycle stop valve (holds constant pressure on the system) including the house. 

Tell me what y'all think, even if u hate it, tell me.

I will add some more pics tomarrow wen I adjust the heads and make other final adjustments. And I will paint everything tomarrow also.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I hate it.










Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I hate it.
> 
> Paul


How come lol


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe you used flex pipe for the heads, what a hack. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Were you out of primer? :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I can't believe you used flex pipe for the heads, what a hack. :laughing:


Its not its solid PVC with swing joint fittings.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I can't believe you used flex pipe for the heads, what a hack. :laughing:


The black pipe is ploy drip tubing for a flower bed


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Were you out of primer? :whistling2:


Na clear lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Na clear lol


Ahhh it just seemed weird that the lettering on the pipe seemed to go right into the fitting hub.... :whistling2:

I usually make sure that I clean & prime under the entire fitting hub to ensure good bonding...




























Well no worries...
Mom & Dad know where to go if there are any warranty issues...:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh it just seemed weird that the lettering on the pipe seemed to go right into the fitting hub.... :whistling2:
> 
> I usually make sure that I clean & prime under the entire fitting hub to ensure good bonding...
> 
> ...



Jeez, Redwood, maybe he's just really precise.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Why did you use sch. 80 mip's on the prv and check valve (which I like) and then use sch. 40 fip's on the backflow? 







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Why did you use sch. 80 mip's on the prv and check valve (which I like) and then use sch. 40 fip's on the backflow?


Cos that's what the boss had on the truck!!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Why did you use sch. 80 mip's on the prv and check valve (which I like) and then use sch. 40 fip's on the backflow?
> 
> Paul


Cause I wasn't really worried about the large 1 1/4 fitting cracking because theres no pressure being exreserted on it by the pipe, but the 1 inch I was worried about because of it's size and because I had to get the pipe coming out of the well seal level (the installer that did the well work when the house was built frogot his level) so I had to exert some pressure on it to get it level, also to because I have had some bad experiences with smaller size fittings threaded into metal fittings, valves, etc.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Jeez, Redwood, maybe he's just really precise.


I don't know about you but I'm hardly precise when using clear primer...
Purple just enough shows for the inspector to see it was used...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks ok. Not really how they do them around here... And I don't see any signs off fall or winter. Everything is green


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Looks ok. Not really how they do them around here... And I don't see any signs off fall or winter. Everything is green


Yeah I'm in south west Florida everything stays green. After our first minor frost it will start to Die off and stuff will start turning brown.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Better you than me, I hate irrigation systems. They use the black "Ranch" pipe for most of it in AZ, that was good because it was very easy to repair when I trenched through it. I have not seen any systems here, just the original style, rain.

Do they require RPZs for irrigation there? All they needed was a PVB in AZ. 

You'll never win with the primer thing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Better you than me, I hate irrigation systems. They use the black "Ranch" pipe for most of it in AZ, that was good because it was very easy to repair when I trenched through it. I have not seen any systems here, just the original style, rain.
> 
> Do they require RPZs for irrigation there? All they needed was a PVB in AZ.
> 
> You'll never win with the primer thing.


Yep rpz's are required here, I know some people that got by with dcva's but I wasn't gonna do that.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yep rpz's are required here, I know some people that got by with dcva's but I wasn't gonna do that.


I was never a fan of DCV, I'm not sure if it's because they are a PITA to test compared to the RPZ's or because I dealt with o few, mostly fire systems. Do they require backflow preventers on all commercial building there? And testing once year?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I was never a fan of DCV, I'm not sure if it's because they are a PITA to test compared to the RPZ's or because I dealt with o few, mostly fire systems. Do they require backflow preventers on all commercial building there? And testing once year?


 The only advantage I see with DCV's is that you can bury them in a yard box, whereas RPZ's need to be above ground.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> ...whereas RPZ's need to be above ground.


Here they allow RPZ's in a box below grade if you gravel the bottom and a drain can be ran from below the RPZ to some other part of the property or street that is below the grade of the RPZ. Not possible always but in a hilly yard it is an option.

They don't allow DCV's no matter where you put them.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Here they allow RPZ's in a box below grade if you gravel the bottom and a drain can be ran from below the RPZ to some other part of the property or street that is below the grade of the RPZ. Not possible always but in a hilly yard it is an option.
> 
> They don't allow DCV's no matter where you put them.


Do they use DCV's for fire systems?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:
 

> I was never a fan of DCV, I'm not sure if it's because they are a PITA to test compared to the RPZ's or because I dealt with o few, mostly fire systems. Do they require backflow preventers on all commercial building there? And testing once year?


Every residential property here on cw must have a dcva minimum and comercial needs a rpz and yep tested like 1 every 2 years. But if u have a device on a well they don't worry bout testing them for some reason. The city does the testing here too. And many older Homes without devices have to have em installed, when the house is sold to a new owner and I believe when ever a plumbing permit is pulled also and the city handles that process also lol.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Do they use DCV's for fire systems?


Here thats the requirement


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why didn't u put the DCV in a ground box???


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why didn't u put the DCV in a ground box???


It don't freeze here and code dont allow a rpz in a ground box.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O it's a rpz ??? Then it has to above ground here also!!! It freezes here and I've seen a 4" rpz crack in half cuz not turned off and drained down !!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> O it's a rpz ??? Then it has to above ground here also!!! It freezes here and I've seen a 4" rpz crack in half cuz not turned off and drained down !!!


 Do you ever use hot boxes for your RPZ's?

 These are the ones I use.

The Poly Rocks are great; They're fiberglass and paintable -- Most of the homeowners I sell them to hire my niece to paint 'em so they match the other rocks.

I sure wish they'd stock 'em locally -- It's 5 to 6 weeks to get one shipped to Seattle.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Do you ever use hot boxes for your RPZ's?
> 
> These are the ones I use.
> 
> ...


N o I've never seen those,pretty cool, plus I don't do irrigation so most rpz I install are in mech rooms!! If we do one outside it usually gets heat tape!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> N o I've never seen those,pretty cool, plus I don't do irrigation so most rpz I install are in mech rooms!! If we do one outside it usually gets heat tape!!!


 More and more water purveyors in my area are requiring RPZ's within three feet of the meter or within 5 feet of the well housing.

It's a pretty good racket, very lucrative, especially if you can get on the water purveyors 'Preferred Contractors' list


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Do they use DCV's for fire systems?


I'm not to familiar with fire protection systems but based on my experience with OKC so far, I'd say a DCV is a no go no matter what you're installing. If real back flow prevention is required, they usually require a PVB as a minimum and then RPZ.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Do you ever use hot boxes for your RPZ's?
> 
> These are the ones I use.
> 
> ...


Those are on the shelf at almost every supply house in OKC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Those are on the shelf at almost every supply house in OKC. :thumbsup:


 I have to have my Supply House invoice them through Stone Drew Ashe & Jones who order them direct from Hubbell.

I can get insulated Stainless enclosures all day long from pretty much any of the Supply Houses -- But everybody wants the Poly-Rock.

It looks pretty good once it's painted and has a shrubbery planted in front of it.:yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We never use rocks here, because it don't freeze but Also to there ain't no natural rocks here, so they look out of place. It's funny cause blowes sells em here.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

All finished! 





























































Putting out 42 ft @ 6 gpm on each head


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That was mighty nice of you to do that for your Folks.
Did Mom at least make you a nice Pie ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That was mighty nice of you to do that for your Folks.
> Did Mom at least make you a nice Pie ?


Yeah we ate thanksgiving together, I refused to take pay or anything cause that wouldnt right of me, my parents helped me out alot when I was first getting into the trade so I figured this would be a token of my appreiciation.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yeah we ate thanksgiving together, I refused to take pay or anything cause that wouldnt right of me, my parents helped me out alot when I was first getting into the trade so I figured this would be a token of my appreiciation.


Your a good kid.
You can stick it to them when they need a new water heater. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Do you ever use hot boxes for your RPZ's?
> 
> These are the ones I use.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. Can you lock them to the ground? In AZ we bagged them for freeze protection. Lots of cages, the meth heads had a tendency to run them over then scrap them.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Evening run of one of the front yard rotor zones.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok here is my critique; is there a minimum of 12" under that RPZ? Also, even if your code permits PVC in above ground applications, why would you use it? Copper is a better choice. At least paint the PVC to protect it from the UV rays of the sun. (where I am, PVC exposed to sunlight shall be painted or somehow protected from UV rays).

Did ja pull a permit? I didn't think so. Cuz if ya did, that can of clear cleaner would have had to be purple.

Not bustin' your chops, just constructive criticism. All in all, it looks good....


Oh yeah, one more thing, the RPZ needs to be tested and certified. You must know that.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The sulfur in the well water eats through copper and i did paint the pipe a dark white. If that Was treated water I would have used copper, but the hydrogen sulfide in the water would eat through the copper before I had time to even shut the torch off lol. and I will be getting the device certified by a buddy of mine

There is about 20 inches from the ground to the vent on the rpz


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks like a nice job to me. Nice to see real Sch 40 for sprinklers not the thin crap. I would paint the pipes a nice dark green to blend a little better and to help warm up faster and avoid freezing in the winter. When I trench I like to keep the dirt as close to the trench as possible and sometimes use water heater boxes flattened out to help at backfill time. Are you in North Port? That place has got some rules for sure!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> That looks like a nice job to me. Nice to see real Sch 40 for sprinklers not the thin crap. I would paint the pipes a nice dark green to blend a little better and to help warm up faster and avoid freezing in the winter. When I trench I like to keep the dirt as close to the trench as possible and sometimes use water heater boxes flattened out to help at backfill time. Are you in North Port? That place has got some rules for sure!


Yep I'm in NP, alot of rules here lol. I painted the pipes that light color cause the piping on the treatment system on the side of the house are painted in the same color. 
Where are you located?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Osprey. I noticed on my last trip to NP that there were a lot of shiny new backflows recently installed. I was quite surprised to see they were done with type M copper. I guess the city was after the lowest bid no matter the quality.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Osprey. I noticed on my last trip to NP that there were a lot of shiny new backflows recently installed. I was quite surprised to see they were done with type M copper. I guess the city was after the lowest bid no matter the quality.


Yeah I noticed that too lol. The installers used propress fittings on alot of the installs. Alot of older homes without dcva's are getting them also. Osprey Is a nice little town, beautiful area.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks pretty good..... Deliberate and intentional, as my pops likes to say.....


Being in Florida, the sch 40 probably works OK. Being from a cold climate, I'm more used to doing them in 100# poly.

My only critique isn't so much a critique, but a preference thing. I hate, hate, hate, absolutely despise buying solenoid valves in a box underground. They are the weakest link in any system (other than the heads themselves) and require a lot of screwing with. As such, I prefer to build a copper manifold and mount them on a wall where they are easy to service and winterize without sticking your hands into a black widow Hilton.....

We generally use a PVB such as a Febco 765 or Watts 420 for backflow protection. Do they allow atmospheric type valves on irrigation systems where you live?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

greenscoutII said:


> Looks pretty good..... Deliberate and intentional, as my pops likes to say.....
> 
> Being in Florida, the sch 40 probably works OK. Being from a cold climate, I'm more used to doing them in 100# poly.
> 
> ...


We have to use rpz's on irrigation systems here, no other options. I know people that got away using dcva's, but code calls for a rpz.


----------

